# crib plans



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone out there has any crib plans or photos of a crib that you have built. I would greatly appreciate it as this is something I really want to do.


----------



## Check twice! (Mar 31, 2008)

Maybe this will get you started, I googled "baby crib plans" got this for a start... http://www.freeww.com/woodworkingplanscribs.html

Have a gret woodworking day!
John


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

hubaseball, I am in the process of building a crib right now. I have a thread posting the progress. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=3664

Check it out. Maybe it might help you with yours..Jeremy


----------



## Check twice! (Mar 31, 2008)

firefighteremt153 said:


> hubaseball, I am in the process of building a crib right now. I have a thread posting the progress. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=3664
> 
> Check it out. Maybe it might help you with yours..Jeremy


You have a great piece of work there.

Have a great woodworking day!


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

I used the plans from rockler for their convertable crib/bed with a few small changes. Results can be seen at www.crookedlittletree.com

Ed


----------



## Check twice! (Mar 31, 2008)

Ed
Some fine work, "do you sleep with your wood"? 

You shine where I falter, the finishing is supurb!

Have a great woodworking day
John


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Thanks for the kind words.*



Check twice! said:


> Ed
> Some fine work, "do you sleep with your wood"?
> 
> Heck yeah, doesn't everyone?
> ...


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the kind compliments John. It's my first furniture piece and getting compliments on it really makes a fella feel good, especially when you're putting everything you got into it..


----------

